# Cannot understand new dependencies during synth upgrade



## carrossos (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello,

While performing a ports upgrade with synth, I have several new packages which have to be installed, mostly image / X11 ones. I do not understand why they are suddenly a dependency. I've tried to review my USE or manually check some package's Make file, but I cannot figure out a way to identify the root cause.

Does somebody have a way / script to find out the dependency chain of a package?

Here's the output of my synth status:

`[~] # synth status
Regenerating flavor index: this may take a while ...
Scanning entire ports tree.
Querying system about current package installations.
Stand by, comparing installed packages against the ports tree.
automake-1.16.1_1.txz failed option check.
Scanning existing packages.
ninja-1.8.2_1,2.txz failed option check.
libublio-20070103_2.txz failed option check.
getopt-1.1.6.txz failed option check.
pkgconf-1.6.0,1.txz failed option check.
rhash-1.3.5.txz failed option check.
py27-enum34-1.1.6.txz failed option check.
bash-5.0.2.txz failed option check.
libgcrypt-1.8.4_1.txz failed option check.
docbook-xsl-1.79.1_1,1.txz failed option check.
libgpg-error-1.35.txz failed option check.
fusefs-ntfs-2017.3.23.txz failed option check.
zsh-5.7.1.txz failed option check.
xmlcatmgr-2.2_2.txz failed option check.
expat-2.2.6_1.txz failed option check.
w3m-0.5.3.20190105.txz failed option check.
fusefs-libs-2.9.9.txz failed option check.
p5-Locale-gettext-1.07.txz failed dependency check.
p5-Text-Unidecode-1.30.txz failed dependency check.
p5-Locale-libintl-1.31.txz failed dependency check.
help2man-1.47.8_1.txz failed dependency check.
p5-Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.40.txz failed dependency check.
py27-setuptools-40.8.0.txz failed dependency check.
autoconf-2.69_2.txz failed dependency check.
py27-pycparser-2.18.txz failed dependency check.
py27-asn1crypto-0.22.0.txz failed dependency check.
py27-six-1.12.0.txz failed dependency check.
py27-ipaddress-1.0.22.txz failed dependency check.
py27-setuptools_scm-3.1.0.txz failed dependency check.
py27-cython-0.29.txz failed dependency check.
py27-cryptography-2.3.txz failed dependency check.
py27-pytest-runner-2.11.1.txz failed dependency check.
py27-pytz-2018.9,1.txz failed dependency check.
py27-pysocks-1.6.8.txz failed dependency check.
py27-certifi-2018.11.29.txz failed dependency check.
py27-openssl-18.0.0.txz failed dependency check.
py27-Babel-2.6.0.txz failed dependency check.
py27-urllib3-1.22,1.txz failed dependency check.
py27-chardet-3.0.4.txz failed dependency check.
py27-pystemmer-1.3.0_2.txz failed dependency check.
py27-Jinja2-2.10.txz failed dependency check.
scons-3.0.1.txz failed dependency check.
curl-7.64.0_1.txz failed dependency check.
py27-imagesize-0.7.1.txz failed dependency check.
iso8879-1986_3.txz failed dependency check.
py27-alabaster-0.7.6.txz failed dependency check.
py27-docutils-0.14_3.txz failed dependency check.
py27-pygments-2.3.0.txz failed dependency check.
py27-snowballstemmer-1.2.0_1.txz failed dependency check.
py27-sphinx_rtd_theme-0.4.3.txz failed dependency check.
py27-sphinxcontrib-websupport-1.1.0.txz failed dependency check.
xmlcharent-0.3_2.txz failed dependency check.
py27-requests-2.21.0.txz failed dependency check.
libarchive-3.3.3,1.txz failed dependency check.
docbook-sgml-4.5_1.txz failed dependency check.
docbook-xml-5.0_3.txz failed dependency check.
py27-sphinx-1.6.5_1,1.txz failed dependency check.
sdocbook-xml-1.1_2,2.txz failed dependency check.
cmake-3.13.4.txz failed dependency check.
docbook-1.5.txz failed dependency check.
libxslt-1.1.32.txz failed dependency check.
mpc-1.1.0_2.txz failed dependency check.
gcc6-aux-20180516,1.txz failed dependency check.
talloc-2.1.14.txz failed dependency check.
p11-kit-0.23.15.txz failed dependency check.
tdb-1.3.16,1.txz failed dependency check.
gamin-0.1.10_10.txz failed dependency check.
p5-Parse-Yapp-1.05_2.txz failed dependency check.
py27-iso8601-0.1.11.txz failed dependency check.
tevent-0.9.37.txz failed dependency check.
asciidoc-8.6.10_1.txz failed dependency check.
xmlto-0.0.28.txz failed dependency check.
lftp-4.8.4_3.txz failed dependency check.
samba48-4.8.9_1.txz failed dependency check.
These are the ports that would be built ([N]ew, [R]ebuild, [U]pgrade):
  R => devel/pkgconf
  U => lang/perl5.28 (5.28.1 => 5.28.1_1)
  U => lang/python27 (2.7.15 => 2.7.16)
  R => devel/p5-Locale-gettext
  R => converters/p5-Text-Unidecode
  R => devel/p5-Locale-libintl
  R => misc/help2man
  R => textproc/p5-Unicode-EastAsianWidth
  U => print/texinfo (6.5_4,1 => 6.6,1)
  R => devel/py-setuptools@py27
  R => devel/autoconf
  R => devel/automake
  R => devel/py-pycparser@py27
  R => devel/py-asn1crypto@py27
  U => devel/py-cffi@py27 (1.11.5 => 1.12.2)
  R => devel/py-enum34@py27
  R => devel/py-six@py27
  U => dns/py-idna@py27 (2.7 => 2.8)
  R => net/py-ipaddress@py27
  U => security/ca_root_nss (3.42.1 => 3.43)
  R => textproc/xmlcatmgr
  R => devel/py-setuptools_scm@py27
  R => lang/cython@py27
  R => security/py-cryptography@py27
  R => textproc/expat2
  R => devel/py-pytest-runner@py27
  R => devel/py-pytz@py27
  R => net/py-pysocks@py27
  R => security/py-certifi@py27
  R => security/py-openssl@py27
  R => devel/py-babel@py27
  R => net/py-urllib3@py27
  U => textproc/py-MarkupSafe@py27 (1.0 => 1.1.1)
  R => textproc/py-chardet@py27
  R => textproc/py-pystemmer@py27
  U => www/libnghttp2 (1.36.0 => 1.37.0)
  R => devel/py-Jinja2@py27
  U => devel/py-typing@py27 (3.6.4 => 3.6.6)
  R => devel/scons@py27
  R => ftp/curl
  R => graphics/py-imagesize@py27
  R => textproc/iso8879
  R => textproc/py-alabaster@py27
  R => textproc/py-docutils@py27
  R => textproc/py-pygments@py27
  R => textproc/py-snowballstemmer@py27
  R => textproc/py-sphinx_rtd_theme@py27
  R => textproc/py-sphinxcontrib-websupport@py27
  R => textproc/xmlcharent
  R => www/py-requests@py27
  R => archivers/libarchive
  U => devel/jsoncpp (1.8.1_5 => 1.8.1_6)
  U => devel/libuv (1.26.0 => 1.27.0)
  R => security/libgpg-error
  R => security/rhash
  R => textproc/docbook-sgml
  R => textproc/docbook-xml
  R => textproc/py-sphinx@py27
  R => textproc/sdocbook-xml
  R => devel/cmake
  R => devel/ninja
  R => security/libgcrypt
  R => textproc/docbook
  R => textproc/docbook-xsl
  R => textproc/libxslt
  N => devel/nasm
  U => math/mpfr (4.0.1_2 => 4.0.2)
  N => devel/gperf
  U => devel/libatomic_ops (7.6.8 => 7.6.10)
  U => devel/pcre (8.42_1 => 8.43)
[B]  N => graphics/jbigkit
  N => graphics/jpeg-turbo
  N => graphics/png[/B]
  R => math/mpc
[B]  N => print/freetype2[/B]
  U => devel/boehm-gc (8.0.2 => 8.0.4)
  N => dns/libidn
  N => graphics/jbig2dec
  N => graphics/poppler-data
  N => graphics/tiff
  R => lang/gcc6-aux
[B]  N => x11-fonts/fontconfig[/B]
  U => devel/glib20 (2.56.3_2,1 => 2.56.3_3,1)
  R => devel/talloc
  R => misc/getopt
  N => print/ghostscript9-agpl-base
  N => print/gsfonts
  N => print/psutils
  R => security/p11-kit
  R => shells/bash
  R => www/w3m
  R => databases/tdb
  R => devel/gamin
  R => devel/libublio
  R => devel/p5-Parse-Yapp
  R => devel/py-iso8601@py27
  R => devel/tevent
  U => dns/py-dnspython@py27 (1.15.0 => 1.16.0)
  U => security/gnutls (3.6.6_1 => 3.6.6_2)
  R => sysutils/fusefs-libs
  R => textproc/asciidoc
  N => textproc/groff
  R => textproc/xmlto
  U => archivers/unrar (5.61,6 => 5.70,6)
  U => devel/git (2.20.1 => 2.21.0)
  R => ftp/lftp
  R => net/samba48
  U => security/openvpn (2.4.6_3 => 2.4.7)
  R => shells/zsh
  R => sysutils/fusefs-ntfs
Total packages that would be built: 110
The complete build list can also be found at:
/var/synth/synth_status_results.txt`

And here are my root ports:
`[~] # pkg prime-origins
ports-mgmt/dialog4ports
sysutils/fusefs-ntfs
devel/git
ftp/lftp
editors/nano
security/openvpn
ports-mgmt/pkg
sysutils/pstree
devel/readline
net/rsync
net/samba48
sysutils/screen
sysutils/smartmontools
mail/ssmtp
ports-mgmt/synth
archivers/unrar
sysutils/zfsnap2
shells/zsh`

Thanks!


----------

